# Sparkolloid VS Super-Kleer



## closetwine

Which does everyone prefer? I used S-K tonight on a few small batches of wine, it's been a hour and I'm seeing DRASTIC improvement... I picked up some Spark. for the next few batches because it is cheaper. So what do you use and why? I'm just curious. I guess time would be option C.


----------



## winemaker_3352

I use Super Kleer when i need it - hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## closetwine

winemaker_3352 said:


> I use Super Kleer when i need it - hasn't let me down yet.



Super-Kleer is AMAZING with my pineapple. I've waited weeks for it to clear with no change, haoour and a half later it's almost clear! LOVE IT!


----------



## ffemt128

I generally use super kleer if needed. I do have some sparkaloid and only used it once or twice. I just ordered 8 packs of SK from George. Cant beet the price at $1.99 each. Order enough other things that are needed and its still cheaper even with shipping.


----------



## djrockinsteve

We've had this thread many times before. It's all in what works for you. I was taught to use sparkolloid so that's what I use.

The sparkolloid is a positively charged clarifier that attracts the sediment which is negatively charged and drags it to the bottom. Bentonite works well and is recommended for whites but I use spark. for my whites as well. Too much bentonite can remove some flavor.


----------



## Lurker

I do not make wine without using Super Kleer.


----------



## robie

Super Kleer


----------



## Wade E

SuperKleer is both negatively and positively charged so it will usually work better IMO. It doesnt not need any sediment to be left in like some other fining agents and you dont need to do any boiling like Sparkaloid. IMO its the easiest and fastest fining agent out there. I dont really use any fining agents anymore unless I have a stubborn wine that just wont clear over time as most of wy wines bulk age for around a year now. 

With any fining agent please let it sit around 2 weeks for the lees to compact better, Sometimes fining agents like this can do their job in 2 days but if you put the racking cane in there after this short period it will be easily disturbed defeating the whole purpose.


----------



## homer

Wade, how do you bulk age? In the glass carboy? Is that better than in the bottle? bk


----------



## Wade E

I prefer in the carboy to let even more sediment fall out as it always does especially since I usually dont use a fining agent.


----------



## Runningwolf

I generally use super kleer if needed. I also just got a bunch from George.


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> SuperKleer is both negatively and positively charged so it will usually work better IMO. It doesnt not need any sediment to be left in like some other fining agents and you dont need to do any boiling like Sparkaloid. IMO its the easiest and fastest fining agent out there. I dont really use any fining agents anymore unless I have a stubborn wine that just wont clear over time as most of wy wines bulk age for around a year now.
> 
> With any fining agent please let it sit around 2 weeks for the lees to compact better, Sometimes fining agents like this can do their job in 2 days but if you put the racking cane in there after this short period it will be easily disturbed defeating the whole purpose.



This pretty much sums it up I think. I just ordered a bunch fro George, great prices. 

I ended up paying the full shipping though. Need to get more $$ from #1 SON as most of order was for him


----------



## Sirs

Wade have you ever noticed that the SK or any of the fining agents leave a taste or take away taste from the wines?? I know it was said one took away some flavor.


----------



## Wade E

Ive never noticed that and I did do a side by side test on one batch. I have noticed slight color loss twice though.


----------



## homer

Just so I can get my arms around the level of this new hobby of mine, how many carboys do you try to keep going (aging) at one time. Do you sulfate when the fermentation process is done, then set them up on a shelf with a don't open till Christmas 2011 note on em ? bk


----------



## Runningwolf

homer said:


> Just so I can get my arms around the level of this new hobby of mine, how many carboys do you try to keep going (aging) at one time. As many as I can take care of, have room for and have carboyd for. usually 10-15
> Do you sulfate when the fermentation process is done, then set them up on a shelf with a don't open till Christmas 2011 note on em ?Stabilize when fermentation is complete and 1/4 tsp of k-meta every three months bk



I hope this helps and I plan my bottling so I can k-meta just before bottling.


----------



## closetwine

The S-K Worked GREAT on the pineapple. It pulled the sediment out of the Watermelon but it's still hazey... didn't help the apple... Grr...


----------



## homer

I hope I'm not stealing this thread, but while were on the topic, I think I like the idea of bulk aging, would it make any sense to fill a 3 gallon carboy, let it sit a year, then bottle the rest for earlier consumption?


----------



## homer

"As many as I can take care of, have room for and have carboyd for. usually 10-15"

Mother of god you have 60 to 80 gallons of wine waiting to bottle? This adds a whole new perspective to this hobby. bk


----------



## Wade E

I had a wine that was still hazy after a year and against all ive ev=ver heard tried the filter on it and it came out crystal clear. Apple is a tough one though, try more pectic enzyme on that one.


----------



## Wade E

Homer, Ive done that before in different scales so yes it makes sense.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

i've had superkleer not work and bentonite work. it can depend on the batch. i prefer bentonite because it doesn't impart flavor. that said, superkleer usually works better. as wade does, i let it sit for a LONG time and avoid either.


----------



## Lurker

closetwine said:


> The S-K Worked GREAT on the pineapple. It pulled the sediment out of the Watermelon but it's still hazey... didn't help the apple... Grr...


The Super Kleer works great in the short term, but that does not mean that it is done. Give it more time and remember Toms mantra. 

GO PHILS


----------



## SBWs

*Allergy Alert on SK*

I have both sparkolloid and Super-Kleer and have not used the SK yet because of the concern of the Shellfish Derivative Allergy Alert. If you use SK in your wine will it pose a problem to those with a shellfish allergy? OR, does it all fall out of the wine when it clears? Just wondering.


----------



## Wade E

The proteins from the shellfish are gone so there is no worry there. Ive emailed SuperKleer many years ago dealing with this matter and they assured me for the purpose its meant for they would have to put a huge disclaimer or warning label on this product if there was any risk. the process used removes any possible proteins so all is good.


----------



## closetwine

I added a poll to this, we'll see where that gets us!


----------



## winethrasher

anyone ever use egg whites for clearing.....i have heard of some using these since i believe they have a negative charge. i have also used gelatin in beer and works great....wondering if it works for wine too....very cheap and accessible.


----------



## Duster

ok Guys, I have got another one of those annoying newbie questions, I apologize in advance. 
I primarily make fruit wine one gallon at a time. The direction on line for super-kleer states that one package is good for 5 gallon batches, is this treated the same as yeast and the same amount is ok for one gallon batches or will it impart off flavors by using two much?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Wade E

Winethrasher, egg whites are typically used to remove excess astringent tannins and can remove a lot of color in doing so. 

Duster, That would be a lot of fing agent, you could get these 2 ingredients seperately and use them in much smaller dosages in not waste it. Below are 2 links from the same place for each agent that together make up SuperKleer.
http://www.finevinewines.com/p-265-17337.aspx
http://www.finevinewines.com/p-2613-17338.aspx


----------



## pwrose

I usually use sparkolloid, however I recently I started using superkleer and find that it seems to be easier and faster (when used correctly). Sparkolloid works good but it seems to be more work to use it. Getting it to disolve is a pain.


----------



## BIGJEFF

I've ha a 100% success rate with Super-Kleer, I never tried anything else!!


----------



## Geibel49

I used Sparklloid simply because that is what my Skeeter Pee recipe called for and that is my first time ever trying it. I have always used Super Clear and will be going to back to that on my next batch. Sparklloid is taking sooooo long. I can be crystal clear in 2 days with Super clear.
No brainer.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Sparkolloid starts to clear wine right away if prepped correctly. Whatever works for you.


----------



## jamesngalveston

I use egg whites on my blackberry only...I have tried sparkoloid twice, and bentonite twice.
I do however think that adding bentonite on the 2nd are 3rd day of ferment helps any finning agent...
I use super kleer for everything other then the blackberry and buy it in 1 liter amounts...


----------



## GreginND

James, egg whites are usually used to remove astringent tannins. Do you think they are actually helping other fining agents clear proteins? Egg whites are protein. I'm wondering if you have any data other than a feeling or anecdotal data to say it helps in this way.


----------



## jamesngalveston

I have no data...when i first made blackberry, and was trying to clear, i had no idea about sparkoloid, super kleer, so I used egg whites based on what i read. It worked, the wine was excellent, and why stop a working method.
I have never tried egg whites in anything else...just the blackberry.
I think it did remove some tannins, and made the wine a little softer...


----------



## ckvchestnut

I used sparkolloid on my concord port and was shocked that it cleared crystal clear within 2 days tops. I racked again and it's been in the carboy ever since and still no sediment. It's sitting in a 60F room age. I guess you really must have to simmer it for the appropriate amt of time. I had racked that the same day as my dragon blood batch which I used SK on, took longer than I anticipated. My SK pkg says to wait one minute after stirring the kieselsol to put the chitosan in is that long enough?


----------



## jamesngalveston

My SK pkg says to wait one minute after stirring the kieselsol to put the chitosan in is that long enough? 

It should say 1 hour....


----------



## ckvchestnut

Really?? But mine is not the name brand by kc finings - it's just kieselsol and chitosan in liquid form. No sorry it's says add kieselsol and stir for 1 minute, wait for 5 mins then add chitosan and stir. I just used this pkg with those directions on my chocolate orange port and immediately 1 inch of sediment dropped to the bottom of the carboy. I'm sure it's clearing fast too - haven't checked it yet it's in a cool dark room for aging.


----------



## jamesngalveston

to be honest, you can add any which one first.
each does a different charge.
i would wait at least one hour before adding the other..

one will get the negative
the other the postive

the order in which they are used is really no matter...

i have on purpose added them incorrectly and always get the same result..but i do wait ...sometimes.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ok I'll wait longer from now on. With my DB I waited 3 or 4 hours I think. But maybe that's overkill or waste of time.


----------

